# Roo??



## Dobiegirl09 (Sep 14, 2021)

Our one RIR is quite bigger than our other (same age 8 weeks) and as much as I read and look at pictures, I just can't seem to figure out sexing 🤣
You all are so nice here helping out...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm going to let one of the others take this one. I keep going back and forth. 

How old?


----------



## Dobiegirl09 (Sep 14, 2021)

robin416 said:


> I'm going to let one of the others take this one. I keep going back and forth.
> 
> How old?


8 weeks


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Dobiegirl09 said:


> 8 weeks


Hmm it look to be a roo to me. Also you 8weeks a big compared to my 1 months.


----------



## Dobiegirl09 (Sep 14, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> Hmm it look to be a roo to me. Also you 8weeks a big compared to my 1 months.


We only have 5 and if this IS a roo I honestly don't know what we'll doooooo.
We went by what TSC told us that they were 4 days old when we bought them 🤷‍♀️


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

They both look female to me.

Here is a picture of my RIR male and female at almost 2 months for comparison. My roo had black tail feathers at that age too.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Dobiegirl09 said:


> Our one RIR is quite bigger than our other (same age 8 weeks) and as much as I read and look at pictures, I just can't seem to figure out sexing 🤣
> You all are so nice here helping out...
> View attachment 42614
> View attachment 42615
> ...


I am gonna say roo. Could you send us pictures when he gets bigger?


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

Pullet. Nothing about it says cockerel.


----------



## Dobiegirl09 (Sep 14, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> I am gonna say roo. Could you send us pictures when he gets bigger?


Definitely can


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

I think you will like those chickens! My RIR girl is very curious and fun to have around.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Looks like a pullet to me. Not showing any signs of it having saddle feathers or big comb so I'm going with pullet.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Pullet.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Dobiegirl09 said:


> Definitely can


thanks


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Not showing any signs of it having saddle feathers


Saddle feathers don't come till 12-14 weeks, so if it were male it wouldn't have them anyways.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

ChickenBiscuts said:


> Saddle feathers don't come till 12-14 weeks, so if it were male it wouldn't have them anyways.


Still saying pullet! Thank you for the advice! I guess you learn something new everyday!


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Still saying pullet! Thank you for the advice! I guess you learn something new everyday!


Yep. I believe it's a pullet too. Just letting you know.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

ChickenBiscuts said:


> She's a pullet though.
> 
> Yep. I believe it's a pullet too. Just letting you know.





ChickenBiscuts said:


> She's a pullet though.
> 
> Yep. I believe it's a pullet too. Just letting you know.


I think he is a roo beacuse his large comb. And the way the tail is is like one of my conformed roos.also the appears to be a size difference between him and the hen next to him in the pic.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> I think he is a roo beacuse his large comb. And the way the tail is is like one of my conformed roos.also the appears to be a size difference between him and the hen next to him in the pic.


Also i have had many rhoadies in the past. And that chicken is screaming roo at me.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> I think he is a roo beacuse his large comb. And the way the tail is is like one of my conformed roos.also the appears to be a size difference between him and the hen next to him in the pic.


Comb is small and pale. You can not sex a bird by its tail. It could possibly be a slow developing cockerel. The hackles are throwing me off. But the comb is small and pale. RIRs, especially hatchery ones, tend to develop faster I've noticed.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> I am gonna say roo. Could you send us pictures when he gets bigger?


you know now that I look at it and compare it to mine that are that old, I am now saying pullet. I am the mixed messages queen!


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> you know now that I look at it and compare it to mine that are that old, I am now saying pullet. I am the mixed messages queen!


but yes it is a pullet


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Pullet


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Still saying pullet. Hopefully the user will update us some pictures!


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Still saying pullet. Hopefully the user will update us some pictures!


Still Pullet


----------

